# Router won't start



## jollijiant (Aug 21, 2010)

I bought my router about 3 years ago for a project and never used it. I took it out of the box today to use it for the first time, and it won't start. It is a variable speed plunge router from Black and Decker. If you watch very carefully, you can see the bit spinning VERY slowly, but not anywhere fast enough to cut anything. You can definitely hear the motor kick on, and I've tried to change the speed from slow to fast, but nothing is working!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

It's hard to say but but I would suggest a little WD40, unplug it and turn it by hand until it turns free, than plug it back in and try it..

Black & Decker® Plunge Router (RP250) - Routers - Ace Hardware

========



jollijiant said:


> I bought my router about 3 years ago for a project and never used it. I took it out of the box today to use it for the first time, and it won't start. It is a variable speed plunge router from Black and Decker. If you watch very carefully, you can see the bit spinning VERY slowly, but not anywhere fast enough to cut anything. You can definitely hear the motor kick on, and I've tried to change the speed from slow to fast, but nothing is working!!


----------



## Al Smith (Jul 9, 2010)

jollijiant said:


> I bought my router about 3 years ago for a project and never used it. I took it out of the box today to use it for the first time, and it won't start. It is a variable speed plunge router from Black and Decker. If you watch very carefully, you can see the bit spinning VERY slowly, but not anywhere fast enough to cut anything. You can definitely hear the motor kick on, and I've tried to change the speed from slow to fast, but nothing is working!!


Jolli
Several years ago this happened tome with a Skill plunge router. I found the brushes not seated, took a drill bit,chucked it into the router, un plugged the router, the other end of the bit I put in a reversable drill and ran the drill for a few seconds, prob 30 at the most, remove3d the drill and the router turned on, since then no problem

Allen


----------

